# just have to let off some steam..



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

my batteries.. or me... or my charger...

gp3300 *yellow/greens*

pack 1
T30, .05, 6amp... charges for about 43 mins... and temps get to 140 according to my infrared! never peaks..

discharge 20 amps, getting 420 secs... :\

either i've gone "idiot" today.... or somethings not peaking today.

pack 2
pitbull .032 6amp... charges for 38 mins.. and temps get to 130~140 and never peaks.... crackle crackle... long lockout on....

discharge 20 amps on t30, getting 426 secs... :\

pack 3
t30, .03, 6amp... charges for 42 and temps get to 140~145... 
never peaks..

da heck... dont tell me my last 3 packs are going bad.....
ive always done this.. and they've usally peaked before it got that hot...

hmmm........ 

see what happens when i dont hit the track for a couple of weeks?!


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

at least you didn't say... I just need to VENT.. j/king.

I'm not sure this will make you feel any better but my batteries did that after a nice long (over 2 months) storage. I had 10 batt's stored and the first three did that and then I just decided to "wake them" with a 4.5A charge for the first cycle. They did seem to bounce back rather well. The tough part of this story. The three that I did "heat nicely" didn't perform as good as the ones that I charged slower.

Can't predict if it was a fluke or those three were on their way out. I will also add that all these batteries were old. Going on 1.5 years overall. 

Since promatch has come to my rescue....er'.. well, I guess my wallet came to the rescue actually.


----------



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

i charged one of my 3300's for 45 minutes on a crappy 15 minute charger, turning it every 15 minutes, and it fried. I thought it was my shower running too, haha. Only a couple cells got fried, is it possible to use the other cells?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ewww.. my milliamp hr is only ay 2500 my 3300's

at least on 20amp discharge they are hitting 400+ minutes.

guess its time to toss them to practice packs....

peak voltage is about 8.90/9.01/9.06 respectively .. during charge... 

maybe ill "tickle" them with some gentle 5 amps... see if the ole "love me tender" method works.


just for kicks.. pack 4.. 3300... charge 5 amps.. .03 cutoff.. 40 mins.. 137 degress but it never peaked!!. cooldown... discharge 20 amps.. 480(??) 
temp on discharge got to 130 on discharge...

must be the fact these are my older packs.. that they dont want to peak..

*grumble*

im doing the temp peak i guess for now..


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

why not just let the packs narturally peak insted of waiting for a temperature... let them peak wherever they need to then the cycle will have proper numbers.. By saying they never peaked i assume you stopped the charge... let them get a full charge and discharge.. the charger will peak when they are done..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Do as burbs said and if you are worried about the temp charge at a lower rate.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i guess i just got late night paranoia that they were getting too hot for some reason.. 

imma go a tad lower tonight and let them "natrually" peak...

sounds like im making a batch of beer. :jest: 

"let it ferment naturally....."


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Set your peak detect down to .01 so the temp of the pack comes down dont let them get that hot!!

Brandon


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't want to sound rude, but I wouldn't waste time on 3300's anymore. The latest stuff out there will KILL the best 3300's.

1.20 volts @ 35 amps with 400 seconds of runtime is just bananas.
Thats 1.215 @ 30 and 466 seconds.
And 1.255 @ 20 and 700 seconds.

Or there about's, but the bottom line is NEW BATTERIES!!!

Later, Bret


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ill get there.. gimme some time..  i'm a bit "slow" in the new battery market. no offense taken at all.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey Bret. Wade qualified 3rd at St. Roch last week with 3300's. He was .5 from the pole. 48 cars. I'm not convinced any new cell is that much better than 3300's, with what we see on the Turbo, you would think we'd be doing wheelies!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Tommygun43 said:


> Hey Bret. Wade qualified 3rd at St. Roch last week with 3300's. He was .5 from the pole. 48 cars. I'm not convinced any new cell is that much better than 3300's, with what we see on the Turbo, you would think we'd be doing wheelies!


 
well tonight.. with a .012 cutoff, i have getting 2993 into my 3300's with a pack temperature of 121. 

yea yea.. get new batts...

if anything ill pick up some new 3300's.

honestly in stock.. 3300's do me just fine.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

3300.s do just fine for the first three minutes.. after that you get smoked...

I was at a race two weeks ago.. new 3300's killer cells, with less then 5 runs on them.. they were stout.. i had 3/4 lap lead going into the third minute and i got caught by the last lap.. the new batteries dont fall of as much, and they do run faster.. guys up here are seing 3-5 seconds difference..

for t6he wade guy who qual 3rd, had he had the new cells im pretty pos he had been tq/


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

burbs said:


> for t6he wade guy who qual 3rd, had he had the new cells im pretty pos he had been tq/


You beat me to it.

Imagine what Wade would have done with the new stuff. 
I posted somewhere else about my first run with the newer stuff "It was so much faster, I was laughing at my car"
I've NEVER had the feeling of faster batteries like I have with these.

*Tommy*, I'll let you run a pack so you can decide for yourself.

Later, Bret


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

The Jet said:


> ...
> I've NEVER had the feeling of faster batteries like I have with these.
> ...


 now this is going to skew the thread off, GP3700 or.. IB's ;-) i kno i kno i can read/search the forums ;-)


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

my point is new packs won't kill 3300's, it's been proven. (in stock). Btw, I'm sure in 19 and mod batteries are more important because you not only need voltage but runtime also. I have IP's now Bret but thanks for the offer.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

guys picking the correct cell as of 10/26/05 is super easy.

Ib cells 1.205 + volts at 35 amps
GP 3300 1.180 + volts at 35 amps
IP 3800 1.180 + volts at 35 amps
GP 3700 1.18 + volts at 35 amps

you all pay top dollar for .10 difference in voltage and your trying to figure out what cell is the best? a 1.205 cell at 35 amps is a monster!!!!! best cell i have ever seen in 20 years of r/c racing! and thats with more run time than any other cell as well..if you were to cut the matcher off at 390 seconds it would be 1.22 + volts! 

IB cells are king of voltage Ir and run time as of 10/26/05 noone can tell me any different today....the matcher doesn't lie.

and you all are crazy if you think a skilled driver with a 1.205 pack of IB's is going to run the same as he did with 1.18 packs? in stock voltage is king in 19 turn voltage is king in mod run time is king the IB cell dominates every aspect there is! 

left hander r/c rc4less and jakes performance hobbies has those 1.95 + IB cell sin stock! mad rip like bret said... even if i wasn't a smc driver i think you have to have the IB cell...look at those numbers! bret is right i can feel the difference of a 1.175 cell compared to a 1.205 cell it's like having a 5 cell pack in a 4 cell race!


----------



## Raptor_MS (May 18, 2005)

Lets just wait and see how many track records fall........... That's the only "true measurement" of "positive progression"......

If IB's are king, then those 3300's record runs shouldn't last long.

[email protected]


----------



## darkness (Jan 17, 2005)

In my opinon gp 3700s are a better battery .The ib voltage at the start is great and good at the end ,but the ave voltage falls off . But the 3700 are strong threw out the run. In a four min race I can end with a tenth faster the last seven to ten laps with the gp. I bought both brands at the same time to figure out what worked was best. I now have close to ten runs on each pack and the ib fallen off just a little the gp hasnt.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

RCMits said:


> now this is going to skew the thread off, GP3700 or.. IB's ;-) i kno i kno i can read/search the forums ;-)


IB 3800
I don't recall ever pushing a specific battery in the past, I have always said that NEW packs are the way to go, but this time it's different, this specific cell is just plain crazy fast. 

I don't run stock, but I can't see how it wouldn't be faster there too.

*Mitts* I'll make you a deal, you go buy a TQCELLS IB 3800 from date code BACWV (Putnam propulsion) and if you don't like them on your first run, I'll buy them from you for what you paid for them :thumbsup: 

Later, Bret


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I heard that when you buy ib3800 you have to adjust the motor because is makes it 25-30 deg hotter? I heard the 3700's dont do that? My choice of batts would be the 3800 but i am telling you i have good luck with my 3300!!!

Brandon


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ok... lemme get back into the swing of things.. and ill make my desicion based on very very good feedback. 

i like how i started this thread as a "omg i hate my..." into a "ooOo thats what ill get now.."

my wife said "get the new batteries if it'll make you happy" god i love her. ;-)


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

gp3700 makes a great cell for cordless drills! lol yeah i'll pay more for a cell that is only 1.18 with less run time and a higher Ir.. ....NOT! 

steve salvas has gone faster with the IB cells that he ever has with a GP..but i am a oval head and so is bret and steve. i can lead the horse to water but cannot make him drink it. good luck with your racing bill


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

darkness said:


> In my opinon gp 3700s are a better battery .The ib voltage at the start is great and good at the end ,but the ave voltage falls off . But the 3700 are strong threw out the run. In a four min race I can end with a tenth faster the last seven to ten laps with the gp. I bought both brands at the same time to figure out what worked was best. I now have close to ten runs on each pack and the ib fallen off just a little the gp hasnt.


Thats how it was with the IB3600's but the 3800's are just insane


----------

